# Roosters or Hens



## SvartHonaGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

The first two are bovan brown laying hens. The others are Easter Eggers.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's much easier to identify EE from a head on comb shot as you'd need to count the rows of peas vs looking at height.

But pic 1 is a cockerel, pic 2 looks like a pullet, pic 3 I can't tell, if it was a single combed breed I'd say pullet but I need to count peas with EE, pic 4 looks like a pullet, pic 5 I can't tell... Cockerel maybe? Pic 6 again need to count peas but it has a very feminine face lol.


----------

